# 1936 Schwinn Cycleplane



## frankster41 (Jan 14, 2016)

Last weekend I picked up a 1936 Cycleplane. It needs to be cleaned up a little. I picked it up from a fellow collector. I am thankful that he is letting me be the next keeper for this bike. Badged as an Excelsior. Too nasty out for outside pictures and kinda cramped in the basement. When I get it cleaned up I will post better pictures.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 14, 2016)

Thats amazing!! Congratulations on a beautiful bike! Lucky!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 14, 2016)

I like it. It should clean up nice.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks good! Glad it found a good home. Goes well with the 37 you picked up. And the DD 35.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn frank awesome find and bike....she is really nice indeed!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Joe I might have to get a Sure-Spin from you for it!!!!!!


----------



## larock65 (Jan 14, 2016)

Great bike! It should clean up nicely! 
I have a Shur-Spin on my 36 Cycleplane and love it!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Sweet ride*

Awesome bike!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 14, 2016)

Too bad you live so far away...id love to roll those fenders free just to do them justice...nice find


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Sweet ride*

Awesome bike!


----------



## tech549 (Jan 15, 2016)

great looking ride,nice!!!congrats!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Beautiful!!




Thanks rollfaster your ride sounds like it would be a good time.
Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jan 15, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Thanks Joe I might have to get a Sure-Spin from you for it!!!!!!




Yeah a weathered Shur-Spin coated in Cosmoline would look great!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey Frank congrats! I take the same view you do in regards to these bikes. I don't really consider myself so much the owner but more the care taker of a piece of history. V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Damn frank awesome find and bike....she is really nice indeed!!




Thanks George!!!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 16, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Too bad you live so far away...id love to roll those fenders free just to do them justice...nice find





Hi SJ
I wish I lived closer thanks for the offer.


----------

